# Internal Parasites?



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

So a few of my young bettas have been getting....sticky fins- as I call it. There fins seem to stick and like melt together almost. The get pale and just arn't fattening up. They still eat and will flare at their neighbours. But could this be the work of internal parasites? I bought some Jungle Medicated fish food for internal parasites just in case....


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

anyone got any ideas with this one? i'm totally drawing a blank.... sorry.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ontario, i have a baby just like that, sticky fins. I upped the water changes and am currently treating with Maracyn, i'll let you know if that helps.

Lemmie know what happens with the pepso food, how well they take it and such. Just curious, but is this a jarred female?

I know it sounds silly... but my fry just hated to be jarred, they would grey up and sulk. I put one agressive girl in one of my big tanks with guppie fry and she's perfect again.
An older female from a past spawn i just recently added to a 5 gal in my kitchen. few hours pass and she's plump, bright blue.. almost didnt reconize her.. LOL

I'll fill you in on the maracyn, just started last night


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

This is 2 males and 1 female, jarred. At first they were all very bright and would flare at everything. Then they started to slowly loose colour one by one. Then the fins just wouldn't open. It started with the one male, then the other male soon after. The female was fine for a while, then it happend to her as well. There is another female as well, but she is totaly fine.

They don't really like the food, but the eat it. I've been using it for a week now, and the colours have improved a bit. The fins are still the same tho. I moved them to a 10gal divided tank as well so I can give them meds better.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm... some improvement on the fins.. They are spreading out more now and colour is improving. Cant seem to get the fish to plump up thou, how is the food working out?

I was thinking of maybe trying CopperSafe? what do you think?


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

So far so good. The one female is fine now! Still not plumping out tho, but you are only supposed to feed the food 3 times a week. The males still seem a little pale, but the fins are ok. Well, ok as they are ever going to be. They seem to be permently damaged- they are now rounded  But we shall see.

I use Aquarisol in the water, not sure if that does anything. Coppersafe- I dunno. I think its just for external stuff, but worth a shot.


----------

